# Nvidia Geforce 9500 GS Driver [from Vista]



## LewisJ (Sep 16, 2008)

Running Vista Ultimate on an HP Pavillion a6544.uk Need Driver for Nvidia GeForce 9500 GS Graphics Card... Can't find one on google search... Respond ASAP if you have one/ link!!!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://newdriverdownloads.com/drive...49&t202kw=Geforce 9500 gs driver&gclid=COjIvM


----------



## dennisgo (Sep 18, 2008)

type geforce 9500 for google site and you find the right dirver for your pc......


----------

